# Caption this photo



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:laugh: Don't be too enthusiastic 

Sorry for that, this photo was too good not to be posted

The one of the left is the hottest IMO


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

"oompa loompa doompa adi do"


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

"1 out of 4 ain't bad"


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!


1: I guess all the good ones are in the back with Dirk, or in Phoenix.

2: "Wu tang is for the Kids!"


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!


"This is Dallas? Can I be traded to Miami?"


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

"So this is what 6M a year will get ya."


----------

